# Nach monaten eine vorstellung meines Teichs



## fischmolchlibelle (24. Juli 2012)

,  und :willkommen zur vorstellung meines Teiches


 

 

Bella auf dem Steg:

 

 

die stromzufuhr:


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nach monaten eine vorstellung meines Teichs*

ein paar neue bilder


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nach monaten eine vorstellung meines Teichs*

Hallo Yannick,
herzlich willkommen in diesem Forum.
Schön, daß es auch noch (so) junge Menschen gibt, die sich z.B. für einen Teich begeistern können. 
Bin schon gespannt auf Bilder von Deinen Molchen.
Deine Bella schaut ganz lieb aus, viele user hier haben Hunde


----------



## lissbeth66 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nach monaten eine vorstellung meines Teichs*

 sieht toll aus . 
Glaube der wurde mit viel Liebe gestaltet.


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nach monaten eine vorstellung meines Teichs*

danke euch
und
sorry war länger weg bezihungsweise wieder am teich ist nähmlich nicht zuhause
__ molche konnte ich bisher leider nicht beobachten und warte immer noch ein wenig auf die besserung der sichttiefe
die fische schwimmen mitlerweile unter den seerosenblättern kommen aber nicht zum fressen


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nach monaten eine vorstellung meines Teichs*

eine frage kann ich hoffen nächstes jahr einen *fast *schwebealgenfreien teich zu haben
(mit vielen pflanzen wie __ wasserpest __ hornkraut usw. ohne filter mit 3x10cm und 4xjungfischen ohne farbe)


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nach monaten eine vorstellung meines Teichs*

Hallo Yannik,

ich glaube fast das Du mit deinem Besatz und bei guter Bepflanzung ohne Filter auskommen kannst.
Schwebealgenfrei
Das glaub ich nicht, zumindest nicht Ganzjährig.

Aber es ist nunmal so, das die Algenblüte zu unserem Hobby gehört

Ich sehe allerdings das Du Strom am Teich hast, wie wäre es mit ner UVC und im Bachlauf irgendwo ne mech. Filterung einbauen?


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Nach monaten eine vorstellung meines Teichs*

ne geht nicht das is ja nur ein wochenendhaus wo man wie der name schon sagt grötenteils nur am wochenende ist un mein vater will nicht immer strom an haben :/


----------



## pema (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Nach monaten eine vorstellung meines Teichs*

Hallo Yannik,
vielleicht gehören Schwebealgen zu den Schicksalsschlägen, die ein Teichbesitzer einstecken muß
Allerdings gibt es auch Teichbesitzer, die dieses Problem -noch- nicht kennen. Dazu gehöre ich Dafür kann ich mit einer Vielzahl von anderen Algen dienen, die allerdings kann ich durch kristallklares Wasser bis auf den Grund gut sehen
Ich benutze überhaupt keine Technik und habe  z.Zt. wesentlich mehr Fische im Teich als du (Nachwuchs). Was ich damit sagen will: die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt

petra


----------



## pyro (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Nach monaten eine vorstellung meines Teichs*

Mir geht es wie Pema und ein leichter Algenbewuchs an der Folie und um Wasserpflanzen finde ich eher sogar schön als störend. Ich sehe jedes Detail im Wasser bis auf den Grund.

Ich weis nicht wann Du Deinen Teich angelegt hast, manchmal hilft auch Zeit.


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Nach monaten eine vorstellung meines Teichs*

hallo Yannick,
an ein "paar Algen" sollte man sich wirklich nciht stören.
Ganz im Gegenteil, Algen = gute Wasserqualität!!
Und wenn Du am WE da bist... kannst Dich ja mit 'nem Kescher bestücken und dann ein wenig Algen abfischen. Immer schön ruhig und vorsichtig den Kescher durch's Wasser ziehen, dann gewöhnen sich auch die Fische an "dieses Monster" und flüchten nicht in Panik.
So machen wir es hier an unserem Teich
Klappt allerbest!


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Nach monaten eine vorstellung meines Teichs*

das problem ist ich hab keine schwebealgen


----------



## Moonlight (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Nach monaten eine vorstellung meines Teichs*



fischmolchlibelle schrieb:


> das problem ist ich hab keine schwebealgen



Ach nee? Und wieso ist Dein Wasser grün 

Yannik, mach Dir doch keinen Streß. Der Teich muß sich erst mal einfahren. Irgendwann hast Du auch klares Wasser. Bei unserem Hobby ist Geduld das Wichtigste 
Ach ja ... herzlich Willkommen 

Mandy


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Nach monaten eine vorstellung meines Teichs*

tschuldigung war total verwirrt meinte fadenalgen


----------

